# What to do with an injured seagull?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Found a seagull sitting on the pavement this morning, it seems unable to stand up but seems quite alert. It's a huge fat thing but still got brown feathers, maybe a young one? Didn't feel like I could just leave it there, so it's now in my shed with a little water to drink. Will the Scottish SPCA help or will they just put it down? If so any advice on how to look after it? Tips on avoiding it's evil looking beak also much appreciated :lol2:. I know they are not the nicest of birds to a lot of people but it seems healthy enough and I wouldn't want it to die.


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Found a seagull sitting on the pavement this morning, it seems unable to stand up but seems quite alert. It's a huge fat thing but still got brown feathers, maybe a young one? Didn't feel like I could just leave it there, so it's now in my shed with a little water to drink. Will the Scottish SPCA help or will they just put it down? If so any advice on how to look after it? Tips on avoiding it's evil looking beak also much appreciated :lol2:. I know they are not the nicest of birds to a lot of people *but it seems healthy enough* and I wouldn't want it to die.


can't be that healthy if it can't stand...do you know what species it is? can you see it's legs? do they look okay?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry, I just mean it appears quite alert and bright eyed otherwise. I had a look at it's legs and they are both just limp underneath it. They don't look obviously injured, they're not at a funny angle, both feel quite hot to the touch, and when I gently try to move the legs, it feels like there is no resistance in them but the bird doesn't seem in obvious pain. No blood that I can see, vent is a bit dirty but the ground was pretty gross so it could be that. Not sure about it's species either, just a big brown bird, black beak, rather large. I will try and have a look online and see if I can figure out what it is.


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

most likely a herring gull or one of the black-backs. It's hard to tell the difference between them when they're young. are the legs more yellow or pink?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is there not a wildlife sanctuary near you where you can take it - whereabouts in Scotland are you?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Quite dark in colour to be honest...probably leaning more towards fleshy coloured though than yellow.

Hi, I'm in West lothian Feorag...I will have a look online. Most people would suggest just phone the SSPCA but I'm not convinced they wouldn't just put it down...which is OK if that's what's best for it but if it can survive...


----------



## Moscowlynny (Jul 1, 2012)

I've had 2 pigeons over the years from this same scenario. Both times i took them to the vet to get checked, then just kept them in the spare room until they were fit and healthy, then released them, one took about 4 months to recover from leg and wing damage. Was rewarding though


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Being in England I'm not sure of the way the SSPCA operates, but the British counterpart I'm almost 100% will euthanase.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Lol I have a friend who has raised seagulls and a pigeon so if push comes to shove she should be able to take him/her.

Yup, Feorag I think the SSPCA is about the same when it comes to pest animals like gulls.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, but in England it's not just animals viewed as vermin that get euthanased - trust me!!!

Maybe the seagull has been hit by a car and his legs are bruised and so he doesn't want to put weight on? It's certainly worth hanging onto him for a few days to see if he manages to use his feet.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

defo dont call the sspca i have a friend in fife that does wildlife animal rescue and has a website do you want me to pm you her details


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

We took an injured pidgeon to the Lawrie vet group in Falkirk - they're a specialist bird / exotics vet and they took in the bird, said they'd send him to a sanctuary once the vet had had a look. Dependent on whereabouts in west lothian you are it shouldn't be too far to drive?


----------



## repexo rescue (Mar 20, 2012)

you can give hessilhead wildlife rescue a call, there a little further away but they can advise you on the best thing to do and also have volunteers who can collect animals sometimes, if you google them you will find them, hessilhead wildlife rescue trust


----------

